# Everyone read this...



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes I clickbaited you!

Forget DP here, this is time off time, it's General Discussion.

What is your dream job, think big, think no barriers, no one saying you can't, nothing holding you back, nothing too big. I want to hear them, list them in the comments, if this doesn't blow up, i'll be disappointed, we all have dreams and dreams do come true. (work a bit closer every day!)

GO:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I've always wanted to become a doctor - a surgeon, specifically.

Helping people has always been an great passion of mine. While I love psychology to death, my true dreams lie within going to medical school, becoming an intern and doing rotations for my hospital of choice, and finally becoming a doctor. Unfortunately, I've too much shit going on in my head. From the unbelievable social anxiety and general stress I get just from my depression, there would be no way I could complete medical school in my state of mind. I was thinking about switching majors to Biology and finally pursuing pre-med, but I don't know.

What about you, dude? What's your dream?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

YESSSSS! I got someone! I don't mean that personally. I think this could be positive.

Oh my GP wants me to be a doctor, Surgeon isn't for me though at all. Very interesting though, that's great!

This thread is all about putting aside ANYTHING and EVERYTHING making you say I CAN'T.

The only question is do you want to? if so, do it bud!

I was doing my dream, very lucky. Living life as a sound engineer for top level bands, I might be on a career break, but i am coming back, MK2. Won't name the bands publicly, if you really wanna know PM, but i'm sweet, made my peace, may take me a few years, but everything happens of a reason now, this has bought me time to go in more depth. I have time to research and I think this is key to anyone reading this, you can learn at home, even if it's just a tiny bit at a time.

My favourite saying lately, the further I get pushed back, the further I have to reach. I may have to work twice as hard for it, but that's okay... no one in life has it easy, It's like i found I have an extra 20% from no where that I can use to make it work, at the end that's all you need.


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

To become a Nurse Practitioner or a Physician's Assistant


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I want to write an epic fantasy novel series.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Those are great goals to work in the medical profession, Solomon and Starwaves.

CK1, that's cool you're a sound engineer. As a music fan I've always respected what engineers do - often it's someone else who takes the credit for their innovations! I play guitar and write music and I've got an eight track and other recording equipment. I don't dream of being a professional, but I hope to overcome inhibitions enough to record my own lo-fi album, just for my own satisfaction.

TOF, I hope to write some Steven King type horror stories - although I know you don't like horror!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Top 3

1) Rock Legend

2) World champion fighter

3) Pro Tour surfer


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Marisa (Aug 28, 2017)

I want to be a meteorologist. I've always been fascinated by nature and weather.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've read every reply. I'm just not making this about me. Thanks Phantasm! When you make that Ep/Album I'll try sparkle some magic if I can but music isn't all about being perfect. Think that's forgotten. Everything is too nice these days. Old recordings stand out more.

As for everyone glad you are dreaming, non of it is out of reach. Keep plugging... loving this. It's also good to help your fellow suffers. We are a unit in my eyes. Sound / Drums come to me if you want something and I'm sure many here in all walks can help each other


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree. I mean a really well produced record can be great, but I like recordings that are more raw and real - just as well as that's how it's going to have to be on a budget! Thanks man, I really appreciate the offer 

By the by, always wanted to ask a sound engineer what they make of this song. It's a good tune, but what struck me about it was how well mixed it is, with all the different parts really cleverly placed:


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am totally with both, i love over produced, but i like someone with a tape recorder and some nice echo... so it depends on style, i like my pop usually produced to the balls...

*listens* BTW i love her earlier stuff.

WOW. i am gonna have to listen to this a few times, the use of panning is unreal. Guitar at the start goes far right out of no where... without the rest of the mix sounding narrow, by the way, you got me started this is going to be a little detailed. . .

I like the vibe, when you turn it up loud, the distorted vocals are a bit much, i'd prefer some vocals mixed in... the panning and delay used side to side are awesome, keeps it real interesting. A lot going on, this song at a guess is 60 + tracks. This is mega produced, it's not the mix engineer doing most of this, I know how it works, the sound engineer placed a lot of it, but the panning in the sounds is the producer and the tones..her guitar is always great. Always.

As i said, the use of delays, is great, gets you thinking of what's in what ear, but for me, when you turn it up to the crazy levels i can, some of it is too hard to bare... i'd share something but i mean I wouldn't know where to start... OK Computer is one for panning... overall, brilliant though, 90db in my headphones, the distortion is extreme, but for now a days, where nothing moves, very cool, i like the end the most

Ghost - Ella Henderson. . . not unreal but if i was mixing pop, it has the right blend of low and top that i'd aim for


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

I want to compose music for movies and TV shows.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Compose eh? TBH i wouldn't know where to start... Drummer and Mix Engineer... it's like right in-between, no notes on my instrument, no pitch needed if the producer does his job, but if you do some, I can be the Mix Engineer! and believe it or not, most the mix engineers for TV master it themselves unlike music


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Detail's good CK1, it's great to hear the thoughts of a someone who knows about these things! I find it interesting. I'm always fascinated by how tracks are laid out from side to side, and daunted about balancing levels and distortion. I read a book on it years ago but always found it a bit confusing. I guess you learn by doing though and I never really did much recording. I guess you can only take it so far with a home recording and then don't you have to get it normalized or something? Or is that mastering?

I think that's a great ambition luluinthefog. I'd love to do something like that.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll send you Roar by Katy Perry I mixed when I am happy with it, did it a few days ago but I like to leave it a week and come back to it. The mistakes with space show up.

BUT to answer you question, i've Tracked, Recorded, Produced, Mixed and Mastered tracks.. it comes out nothing like the charts. While as If i just act Mixing Engineer, which I am and only want to be eventually, well you will hear the results, it sounds big and if i do say so myself, close to a Pro mix. This is because the producer made the sounds and spent months, the recording engineer made these as perfect as they could be and had the right environment for every single sound. EG the keyboards on Roar are so perfect... but to put it even simpler, where you might record a drum kit in a less than perfect room where Hi Hats are everywhere, the producer and recording engineer will make it so well balanced that your Toms will have no bleed or very little. It doesn't mix itself but it gives you FULL control. I know a famous artist who was recorded by Michael B (look him up) and he says if it doesn't sound good when he turns it up, he simply turns it down, it's not his job, his job is to balance it and as a mix engineer, that's how I want things.

Give me a raw track with no production, terrible microphone positions and terrible tones, I can't do a magic trick, mix the record. If the guitar tone is wrong, well too bad, that's not my job. That's the main issue, there is 5 jobs in studio. Structure, Production, Tracking, Mixing, Mastering... unless you are unreal, you can't do them all. Stick to one.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice, that would be cool to hear it. I know what you mean about giving things some breathing space and coming back to them later. It's easy to get tunnel vision. I've been editing a horror story I started last year. I wrote a couple of chapters then abandoned it. Coming back to it I can see clearly what's good and what needed work. Different area, but maybe the creative process is the creative process.

I had such a block and inhibition about actually recording music. That was one of the worse things. Not being able to express myself creatively was like death. I feel I can do these things now and think I might actually get started on music in the near future. What you were saying there made a lot of sense. Yes, I will be trying to get the raw sound recording as good as possible. I'll be limited of course as things like sounds isolation would be difficult outside a studio, but I'm not going for anything too ambitious or high def. I'm just going to get the best sound I can with what's available. I see what you mean about different jobs. There is a lot involved and it can be very skilled. I'll just try and do the basics alright!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

My biggest mistake is trying to mix in a few hours, as well it's expected at the top level a lot, but it's what i am aiming for. Live i can get a mix in minutes, studio is very different, but i am using this time to get my studio up to my live skills, which is a very different craft, similar skills, but i mean to name a few factors, no ambience in the room, you mix to the level everyone is listening, things are softer as it's not in your ears... etc.

I will send you a track in a few weeks, but I am honestly not touching much home production as the league i want to be in, i've realised, unless you re-produce it, drum replace it, do a lot of tricks, it will never be close to anything you hear on the commercial side.

I'd say listen twice, record once, same as measure twice, cut once, how you record is more than 70% of the tone. Easily.

It's skilled indeed, i'd love to hear something, i am good at tracking and mixing, so if that's some advice i could give, i will! producing, sound wise, yeah i know it, but not as good as a producer, that's there job. It's very hard to do 5 jobs.


----------

